# [By Demand] July 2005 DVD



## Jacknife (May 9, 2005)

Alright People,

June DVD is done, start putting in your requests for the JULY ISSUE!


----------



## sreevirus (May 9, 2005)

Adobe CS2 softwares tryout
and since suse 9.3 cud not be included in june, how abt trying to put it this time? 

and how about some softwares and ebooks with instructions to snazz up linux desktops? its been windows desktops for a long time now. 

thats my wishlist for now


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 10, 2005)

Give whatever you want. Just make sure its the latest version of the software, otherwise its useless. Didit sometimes gives versions that are more than 3 months old.


----------



## ShekharPalash (May 10, 2005)

Cool... Jacknife23... hmm ur the new guy in team DIGIT featured in DIGIT DIARY ?? ... Ishaan?... Welcome 2 forum  .. hehe..  

*Here's my WishList... *

*musikCube* media playa... it's mix of iTunes & foobar  
*+ my vote also for Adobe CS2
iTunes 4.8
EvilLyrics*
*Winamp 5.09*
*Barr WMP Visualization*
*IrfanView 3.97*
*Winamp CD Case*
*DFX 7.x Plug-ins* for all major media player... 

.
..
... hmm... Games. updates/current versions  to few little *Games from PopCap* whcih DIGIT gave in DVD/CD last year... Dynomite ... BookWorm...   
.
*.... I hate all those Windows 9.x Themes you gave in DVD this month... no body uses Windows 9.x now and so I think it was almost waste... plz [update] & continue giving WindowBlind/MSStyles.*



> ... Hey I've compiled a CD of wallpapers/prints I downloaded from deviantART and other Graphics Studio.... it contains more than 2000 high resolution (all ranging from 1024x768 to 1600x1200 and more...) ... if u like I can send it by mail to you to add with July DVD... if it doesn't break any *copyright* law & stuff to original authors of those walls... which I think it will... hmmm what u say!!??



***above offer was only for TeamDIGIT, I'm not gonna accept personal request for this***  

+ hey I forgot... *Opera 8.x *.... 

[I'll edit & add links to my wishlist later... it's morning... 'm feeling sleeepyy...zzzzz.. night....]


----------



## swatkat (May 10, 2005)

Dr.Web CureIt - A Free On demand virus remover
Download here.

Ewido Free Security Suite - A free anti trojan tool.
Download here


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 10, 2005)

PLZ give us past issues o' Digit in PDF,you can also try skoar PDF.

Also try these:

MECH WARRIOR 4 DEMO
Download it from:
*fasastudio.com/games/mechwarrior4/Downloads.htm
*thesims.ea.com/us/index.html?menu=getcool&content=getcool/

SIMS WALLPAPERS
get em' from
*thesims2.ea.com/getcoolstuff/wallpapers.php

SIMS BUSTIN'OUT DOWNLOADABLE MP3 CD
*thesims.ea.com/us/index.html?menu=getcool&content=getcool/


----------



## vignesh (May 10, 2005)

digit pdf and suse 9.3 if not in june dvd.When are you going to post the june dvd contents ?


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 10, 2005)

SIMS BUST'IN OUT MP3s(2 DOWNLOADS)
*thesims.ea.com/us/index.html?menu=getcoolbo&content=about/bustinout/downloadables/


----------



## medigit (May 10, 2005)

This is my one and only request .Plz give the past 6 months DIGIT in PDF form.


----------



## QuickFire (May 10, 2005)

shell packs for win xp
half life 2 demo
driv3r demo
suse linux 9.3 professional


----------



## medigit (May 10, 2005)

More and MOre wallpapers


----------



## anshul (May 10, 2005)

*demand*

Hey Why is everyone forgetting the magazine. Give us one or two posters as with skoar and dont forget the game reviews this time.


----------



## abhinav (May 11, 2005)

well first tell us what u got in JUNE issue and is it working......??????????????????


----------



## rapheal_angelo2005 (May 11, 2005)

*COOL*

Hey put in A *demo* of* Unreal Tournament 2004* and some good *full version *games like *FUTURE COP *And also include the *NORTON ANTIVIRUS UPDATES *And other updates as well Also try to include some good software for voice removal from songs and MP3's Also Include *skins of winamp 5* and *Windows Media player skins* for *WMP 10 *also include windows upgrades that microsoft recenty released also include a *demo* of *Half Life 2 *


----------



## upendra_gp (May 11, 2005)

Oh my birthday on 18 July 1992 when i was born. Guys why don't you include full version games like DRIV3R or Prince Of Persia Sands of Time.
Music from Prince OF Persia Warrior Within.Red hat linux or Suse latest. Adobe Flash MX if not remains Macromedia Flash MX.Movies like Aladdin's Magic Journey[Disney Channel movie] or Beauty & the beast one of them or both hindi versions as i cant get them here in miraj a very very small town.OS'es like Solaris 10 !
Please DIGIT GRANT MY WISHES i will be pleased


----------



## rana_punjabi_sardar (May 11, 2005)

Hey ! Where is the content of June Edition.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 11, 2005)

DVD Version of Ubuntu


----------



## Santosh Halemani (May 12, 2005)

Technical reviews on latest technology and lots of linux books and some fun books like jokes.

And, Norton antivirus updates a must. Guys u r not putting those so do it.

And lots of some interesting videos not the typre u guys gave, aha not good.

Half life game's video atleast video say he kamchalalunga!  

Lots playable games!  

And, tHANKS....................


----------



## Jacknife (May 12, 2005)

June DVD is finished, just decorating the coffin _per se_  It will be up soon.


----------



## Muad'dib (May 12, 2005)

I dunno if anyone heard my plea on the June demand thread but here i go again.
Please give a total conversion mod for Jedi Knight:Jedi Academy, preferably the Knights of the Force conversion which will be available shortly at www.kotf.com.If not this than any other mod. Please


----------



## WhoMI (May 13, 2005)

my wishlist
1) IDA pro debugger/diassembler latest version
2) OllyDebug latest version

thanks


----------



## shwetanshu (May 13, 2005)

adobe illustrator CS2


----------



## hpotter606 (May 13, 2005)

Star Wars jedi knight 3


----------



## sagar_mutha (May 13, 2005)

3D MARK 2005-FULL VERSION


----------



## archzillanx (May 13, 2005)

HEY cAN you give latest longhorn alpha.


----------



## medigit (May 13, 2005)

PLZ give  Brian Lara Cricket 1999 FULL VERSION


----------



## sms_solver (May 13, 2005)

prev Digit in PDF (with good images) format


----------



## jayavardanavel (May 14, 2005)

Hi, y don't u give the previous Skoar in PDF and a lot of game reviews with demos.javascript:emoticon(':roll:')


----------



## jayavardanavel (May 14, 2005)

Ho man, I forgot to mention,

Plz include the Personal Learning Edition of Maya and 3D studio Max and 
include some good tutorials for 3D design software like Maya, 3Ds Max etc.

This may be very much useful.   javascript:emoticon('')javascript:emoticon('')


----------



## jayavardanavel (May 14, 2005)

Hi, man where is the content of June Edition of the mag and DVD''

r u giving two DVDs or more?


----------



## directX (May 14, 2005)

include my software(source code)
http//www.sourceforge.net/projects/diskeditor
i know it need lots of thing to improve.


----------



## elumalai (May 15, 2005)

is trial version for BEA Weblogic, Websphere available?  if so, pls.. include it.  

And also include apache tomcat.

and lots of vdos ......


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 15, 2005)

I wonder why contents of JUNE DVD are not included.. Is it a surprise? If it is, plz give us 2 DVDs..(What a demand ? ? ? LOL..)
  Anyways, give us some good freeware full version games, lots and lots of wallpapers, and LINUX softwre, games..


----------



## DKant (May 16, 2005)

Brothers in Arms demo, if it isn't there on the June DVD.


----------



## hittheswitch (May 16, 2005)

*Wanted!!*

Well lemme see...
I would like the July DVD to carry:-
Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Definitly)
Lots of themes and wallpapers (Abstract wallpapers preffered over bollywood)
Linux tutorials (Please)
------------------------------


----------



## Calcatian (May 17, 2005)

Full version commercial gamez  2 DVDs   
Samma them n00bz r *scosoft.com/s/x/47446df9.gif

My vote is 4 adobe products (CS2 series) + Macromedia (or Adobe again   ) products <Flash +AuthrW.+DreamW.+Direct.> ... been quite some time they were seen in a Mag CD 
And for the d00dz who lick the platter if it has a pic of tux on it, just add superkaramba (from kde-look) with add-ons *scosoft.com/s/m/30bb0dc6.gif


----------



## impetus (May 17, 2005)

America's Army ver 2.4 released 17-may-2005. Huge download ~ 855 MB. Please include it in DVD.

For list of servers to download from, visit *www.americasarmy.com/downloads/


----------



## shaunak (May 17, 2005)

americas army 2.4 q-route full game plzzzzzz
its a 3 day (80hrs) download!! plz plz plz


----------



## sagsall4u (May 18, 2005)

I WOULD LOVE COUNTERSTRIKE CODITION ZERO NEXT TIME >>>>>>>>>>   KIDDING>>>>>>>SERIOUSLY NO PLS


----------



## gxsaurav (May 18, 2005)

Here is my resorted long list, everything is well balenced so I don't think digit will have any problem including these

1) 3DS Max 7 Demo & SP1

2) Flash MX 2004 Pro Trial

3) Dreamweaver MX 2004 Trial

4) Maya 6.5 PLE & Service packs if any

5) Photoshop CS 2 & Illustrator CS2 trial, a must


----------



## Santosh Halemani (May 19, 2005)

Yes yes can u people put a e-book on intefacing hardware like a robot using some programs including c and c++


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

yahoo messenger 7 beta please


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 19, 2005)

NO SUGGESTIONS BUT A WORKING DVD


----------



## adhavan (May 20, 2005)

Here is my list
1.PDF ReDirect - www.exp-systems.com

2.Wallpapers from www.topwalls.com

3.e-books

4.OSS CD - Opensource software CD image
from *osscd.sunsite.sk


----------



## sumitava_b (May 20, 2005)

Some months before, DIGIT DVD used to contain the pdf format of previous 12/15 month's Digit mags. It was very much useful to keep a database of the softcopy of mag info. It is not easy to maintain the piles of those heavy hardcopies of the mag and search for something in an old issue. 

But nowadays I am not finding it in the DVD. Can you please start the old tradition?


----------



## impetus (May 20, 2005)

shaunak said:
			
		

> americas army 2.4 q-route full game plzzzzzz
> its a 3 day (80hrs) download!! plz plz plz



get broadband, dude!

I download the whole 855 MB in ~ 9 hrs using a 256Kbps connection.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 20, 2005)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> DVD Version of Ubuntu



No more Ubuntu please


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 20, 2005)

medigit said:
			
		

> PLZ give  Brian Lara Cricket 1999 FULL VERSION



With the FULL VERSION of Brian Lara Cricket 99, the cost of Digit would be Rs.500/- Ready for that?


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 20, 2005)

jayavardanavel said:
			
		

> Ho man, I forgot to mention,
> 
> Plz include the Personal Learning Edition of Maya and 3D studio Max and
> include some good tutorials for 3D design software like Maya, 3Ds Max etc.
> ...



Good Suggestion


----------



## rohanbee (May 20, 2005)

Well this is what i want in the July dvd:-
UPDATES UPDATES & MORE UPDATES.....

For everything from windowsXP/home/pro/2000 to winamp to Firefox and all other popular softwares that you can think of and distribute Legally.


----------



## hpotter606 (May 20, 2005)

Star wars jedi knight 3 demo 

Give it atleast this time


----------



## medigit (May 20, 2005)

well if DIGIT can give 4 DVD woth 1500 with subsribtion worth 1000 Rs then why not a full version game with a regular Edition.


----------



## bunny01in (May 20, 2005)

Hey man all i want to ask for is - 500 wallpapers , 100 winamp skins , 100 windows blinds skins, *the latest cheetbook download* and 1 - 2 game posters allong with the magazine and atlease 5 game review.


----------



## hariharan (May 21, 2005)

definitely DiGiT CD and DVD archive!!!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 21, 2005)

medigit said:
			
		

> well if DIGIT can give 4 DVD woth 1500 with subsribtion worth 1000 Rs then why not a full version game with a regular Edition.



4 DVDs are with subscription and not with one specific issue.....but a licenced copy of a game with digit magazine will definately cost more than 300 bucks for sure.......dont expect it free.....


----------



## kunwar (May 21, 2005)

*what driv3r and sot is available in full version!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				upendra_gp said:
			
		

> Oh my birthday on 18 July 1992 when i was born. Guys why don't you include full version games like DRIV3R or Prince Of Persia Sands of Time.
> Music from Prince OF Persia Warrior Within.Red hat linux or Suse latest. Adobe Flash MX if not remains Macromedia Flash MX.Movies like Aladdin's Magic Journey[Disney Channel movie] or Beauty & the beast one of them or both hindi versions as i cant get them here in miraj a very very small town.OS'es like Solaris 10 !
> Please DIGIT GRANT MY WISHES i will be pleased


             

driv3r in FULL version!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kunwar (May 21, 2005)

latest intel drivers


----------



## fahad_th (May 22, 2005)

I just wana Have Suse Or At Least Mandrake DVD


----------



## Aditya11 (May 22, 2005)

*Psychonauts* demo.

PLZ! Its a fun game wherein you enter other's mind and see 'interesting' things!! 

I am sooo getting this game! But in the meantime gimme teh demo first...


----------



## Aditya11 (May 22, 2005)

hpotter606 said:
			
		

> Star wars jedi knight 3 demo
> 
> Give it atleast this time



Yo n00b, Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy (aka Jedi Knight 3) demo was already on Feb 2004 Blitzkreig CD...so don't say 'atleast this time'. Its been there, burned that!!


----------



## hpotter606 (May 23, 2005)

Oh sorry, I did not get the Feb issue.
BTW they should give the digit archive!!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 23, 2005)

please give some good games which dont require graphics card. it hurts a lot when i can not play a game due to non availability of graphix card. also some source codes of simple programs in languages like C,C++.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 24, 2005)

Fedora Core 4
And Red Hat Enterprise Linux 4 IF IT  IS ALLOWED
And pdf format of all back issues of atleast  12 months(i llget down on my knees and pray to god if u can give PDF of ALL DIGIT ISSUES EVER PUBLISHED -- right from very first issue)
And Ulead Media Studio Pro7 Trial 
And all Adobe CS2 Collection Tryouts 

PLZ PLZ PLZ


----------



## Aditya11 (May 24, 2005)

hpotter606 said:
			
		

> BTW they should give the digit archive!!!



Yes, AT LEAST THIS TIME, PLZ give us *Digit Archive*. I am just so tired of browsing thru CD-covers and DVD Cases...

Also, 

*NERO Updates*


----------



## anshul (May 24, 2005)

*demand*

Final fantasy full version
anything you think worhty


----------



## Muad'dib (May 26, 2005)

I agree Final Fantasy 8 must be available free for download by now. Also please give Knights of the Force mod for Jedi Academy


----------



## Ashis (May 26, 2005)

Hi,
As Usual Pretty late !!!
I would like to request for MySQL Server, Apache Web Server & PHP !!!

I know U gave them in April but U C The DVD Was Corrupted !!!
& most of Us Missed that !!!

Hope U take a look at that !!! :roll:


----------



## mAYHEM (May 26, 2005)

Plz can u provide

Nokia PC Suite v6.5 (GSM) HERE


----------



## qarch (May 27, 2005)

I would like to repeat again - Drivers and utilities for Samsung D-500 mobile phone from their website.


----------



## Jacknife (May 27, 2005)

Thank you guys for your contribution, we will try to fit in most of the stuff but nothing can be guaranteed. However, there are some surprises with June Issue. I wont reveal what.


----------



## rana_punjabi_sardar (May 27, 2005)

jacknife23 said:
			
		

> Thank you guys for your contribution, we will try to fit in most of the stuff but nothing can be guaranteed. However, there are some surprises with June Issue. I wont reveal what.



Hi all! The surprises are
3CD's instead of 1.
Britannica Encyclopaedia Quizmaster
 Midtown madness
Wait 4 more!


----------



## medigit (May 28, 2005)

is the GAME full version or is it a demo


----------



## bharat_r (May 28, 2005)

*Tutorials on 3ds max 7(video or e-book), 
*good english novels like O'Henry's. 
*Flashget 
*good famous full games


----------



## medigit (May 28, 2005)

how about giving games on sports(demo or Full version) like Virtual Tennis 2(VT 1 was excellent,believe me)


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (May 28, 2005)

Digit should give the digit archive on cd or dvd
or make a application and put archive there
I mean to search for sofwares on Cds and Dvds.

Thanks


----------



## rohanbee (May 28, 2005)

The june issue has loads of stuff according to our friends at digit...................waiting for my issue lets see if what they say is true...............


----------



## rana_punjabi_sardar (May 29, 2005)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> Digit should give the digit archive on cd or dvd
> or make a application and put archive there
> I mean to search for sofwares on Cds and Dvds.
> 
> Thanks



A very good but long time ignored demand. The Chip-India guys r giving Chip CD Seek, then Y not our "Technology Navigator". I really don't know how to find a particular software from a heap of CD's and DVD's. Anybody from digit reading it?


----------



## maximus999 (May 30, 2005)

I would love to see the JULY issue have Adobe Photoshop CS2 new version 9 tryout.........


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 30, 2005)

*64 Bit Applications*

How about including some 64 Bit Applications.


----------



## hpotter606 (May 30, 2005)

medigit said:
			
		

> is the GAME full version or is it a demo



Do you require a whole CD for a demo???


----------



## medigit (May 30, 2005)

even 20 Mb Antivitus (Unistall ) come in a whole CD so why not a demo.


----------



## starscream (May 30, 2005)

well i think You can give us:

*Mandriva Linux *
*Vmware Workstation 5*
*Flash Mx2004 Tutorials*

and lots of wallpapers


----------



## Jacknife (May 31, 2005)

btw, the June Anniversary Issue also have these 2 bonus CD's

Midtown Madness Chicago Edition

The Britanica Quizmaster


----------



## hpotter606 (May 31, 2005)

medigit said:
			
		

> even 20 Mb Antivitus (Unistall ) come in a whole CD so why not a demo.



You know what, they will give it in the DVD rather than giving a whole CD


----------



## PHP-Master (Jun 1, 2005)

Please could You Give Us ""Cluster Knoppix"" In The July Issue , i'm dying to make my own cluster but do not have the bandwidth to do so !!

I Think Others Have This Problem Too


----------



## starscream (Jun 1, 2005)

Well midtown maddness is really boring game.i think you can try

Serious Sam 2
Alien VS Preadator

Instead.i think you WASTED SO MUCH SPACE WITH GAMES LIKE MOBLILE forces And Tribes 2.


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 2, 2005)

*Adobe Acrobat 7.0 Professional
Nero 6.6 reloaded*


----------



## iinfi (Jun 2, 2005)

btw can someone frm the Digit Team tell me why u r not including Digit CD/DVD Archive?
well is there any genuine problem on ur side?
many of us are asking for it for the past 5-6 months!!!

and still u have not included. it becomes difficult to search for any s/w in the DVD .....


----------



## hard_rock (Jun 2, 2005)

Adobe Photoshop CS2
Macromedia Dreamweaver


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 4, 2005)

Babylon (including all its language packs)
or any other software having features of Word Web Pro !!!


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 4, 2005)

All macromedia products and their latest updates
Try and have a Digit "Macromedia" special edition !
BTW, please try and have these too,
Flash
Fireworks
Dreamweaver
etc...etc...etc...


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Jun 4, 2005)

Xandros Desktop 3


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jun 5, 2005)

Digit should give the digit archive on cd or dvd 
or make a application and put archive there 
I mean to search for sofwares on Cds and Dvds. 

I also want demo for Need for speed  1  dont want Nfs 2. it was there in previous digit dvd.

So that atleast people who are having old pc can ran the previous version
I have pc that cant run Nfs 2 .
thanks


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 5, 2005)

Any free pool and snooker games !!!


----------



## rollcage (Jun 5, 2005)

SW Search Tool


----------



## miltus_31 (Jun 5, 2005)

You could give some abadonware games,Fedora,Free games form smallrockets.com,Demo of age of empires III if released,news and videos from E3,and many other things...


----------



## rohandhruva (Jun 5, 2005)

We _WANT_ *Fedora Core 4* .. PLEASE! 

That might push me into to resubscribing.. My subscription ends this month -- and digit is *not* really giving USEFUL linux software -- so please, help me change my mind 

Rohan.


----------



## sonuchandrakar (Jun 5, 2005)

A Linux Special Twin DVD Edition with latest softwares for Linux and updates in necessary.


----------



## rana_punjabi_sardar (Jun 6, 2005)

rohandhruva said:
			
		

> We _WANT_ *Fedora Core 4* .. PLEASE!
> 
> That might push me into to resubscribing.. My subscription ends this month -- and digit is *not* really giving USEFUL linux software -- so please, help me change my mind
> 
> Rohan.



Is it some sort of  black mailing    byt I'm agree with u that digit r not giving useful linux warez.


----------



## rohandhruva (Jun 6, 2005)

rana_punjabi_sardar said:
			
		

> rohandhruva said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, ya.. anyway, if it is not giving fc4,  i am seriously not gonna resubscribe -- maybe then i will use linux for you, which gives much better coverage to linux. Digit is abysmal in that field  

Anyway, i dont hold grudges -- digit has to maintain the priority windows users first -- juz a request to _sometimes_ please the users on the "other side"..

Rohan.


----------



## perk_bud (Jun 6, 2005)

Collin Mcrae Rally 2005 Demo


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 7, 2005)

J2EE

Java 2 Enterprise Edition (The latest version, of course)


----------



## coolblue (Jun 7, 2005)

*

FEDORA CORE 4 WILL RELEASE ON JUNE 13!

PLZ INCLUDE THAT!

WE ALL WANT FEDORA CORE 4!!!!

Coolblue*


----------



## rohandhruva (Jun 7, 2005)

Yes. As i said in bold red -- hope i make my point. PLEEASE dont give SHITTY distros like Lin(dows,spire) .. As i had made my point clear at that time too.

Anyway, if you cannot include Fc4 (i cannot fathom why) , PLEASE include ALL 14cds of sarge -- or 2dvd.

Lets have a vote guys 

1) FC4 -- all X Cds
2) Debian -- All 14cd or 2dvd
3) Other

What say ?

R.


----------



## visvo (Jun 8, 2005)

I WANT LOTS N LOTS  INFACT TONSSS OF WIN XP THEMES, ASTON THEMES, TALISMAN THEMES, WALLPAPERS, SCREENSAVERS, And SUCH DESKTOP GOODIES .... PLZ PLZ PLZ


----------



## visvo (Jun 8, 2005)

I WANT LOTS N LOTS  INFACT TONSSS OF WIN XP THEMES, ASTON THEMES, TALISMAN THEMES, WALLPAPERS, SCREENSAVERS, And SUCH DESKTOP GOODIES .... PLZ PLZ PLZ AND GIVE IT ON CD TOO.


----------



## visvo (Jun 8, 2005)

A Halo Game .... A COUNTER STRIKE FULL GAME will be enough for ME !!!


----------



## BLITZ~KRIEG! (Jun 8, 2005)

*july*

old games whch do not require good graphic cards like motocross madness , counter strike etc.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 9, 2005)

Plz...Dont give the games like 
Microsoft Midtown Madness again...
They just raise the cost from 100 to 200!!


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 9, 2005)

Kool Moves !


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2005)

Please include Norton AntiVirus 2005 + Updates in the DVD/CD.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## nedun_cheran (Jun 9, 2005)

Why not the latest wersion of the Xandros OS with all CD RW softwares.
I hope to strike the gold mine....


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jun 9, 2005)

How about including laxius power II and III, I is pretty addictive


----------



## rollcage (Jun 9, 2005)

Symantec Norton Ghost 9.0
for those who dont know...
this is very good for backing-up data of HD. 
Digit plz give this.


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 9, 2005)

Inside The Cell 3D Screensaver v1.1


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 9, 2005)

Many...Many...Many and I do mean M-A-N-Y wallpapers of 1024 X 768 resolution (the resolution maximum of us use on our desktops)


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 10, 2005)

P-L-E-A-S-E include eBooks on various topics and
MANY DEVELOPER TOOLS

I really missed them in the special edition of JUNE !


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 10, 2005)

Cheatbook database 2005 and the latest updates too !


----------



## effyouseakay (Jun 10, 2005)

rajkumar_personal said:
			
		

> Kool Moves !


Err......Movies I Suppose????

You Can Get Them at the Neighbourhood VCD Walla

On Topic: Can Some Document Converters Be Included? Like Doc to Pdf etc??

EDIT: Sorry Mr.Rajkumar for Asking;Can't You have Edited the Initial Post and Added what You'd Like to have added Instead of Posting Multiple Times?
May Convey the (Wrong???) Impression that You are Interested in Increasing Your post Count.


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 11, 2005)

effyouseakay said:
			
		

> rajkumar_personal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KOOL MOVES at the neighbourhood VCD Walla ???????????

You must be NUTS...seriously !!! :roll:  :roll: 



> KoolMoves is an affordable Flash-authoring tool, both powerful and easy to use. It is ideal for creating a wide range of Web content, including high-impact Web pages, banners, navigation systems, and multimedia slide shows. It features libraries of text effects, Flash templates, and clip art. For advanced users, it has Flash MX 2004 action scripting, interface components, and bones for character animation.
> 
> 
> KoolMoves sells itself on Flash animation, but there's more to it than that. The Flash-based design tool is the best we've seen, offering a nice mix of basic and advanced tools and options for a wide range of projects. The interface is well organized, hewing closely to Macromedia's style of graphical organization. The features are endless. You can draw an image, implement advanced object-manipulation by adding a skeleton to any created shape, and mix in MP3 or WAV audio with ease. Its other attractive features include masking, tweening, and support for Flash MX action scripting. Tutorials accompany you all the way through the program. The help file, although traditionally made, is outstanding. Just a quick glance at the text-effects menu will sell you on the software. The trial version spoils the joy by not letting you save the animations you produce, but that's more inducement to register immediately.



GET IT ???

PLEASE be sure of what you are flaming about before FLAMING any1 !  





			
				effyouseakay said:
			
		

> Sorry Mr.Rajkumar for Asking;Can't You have Edited the Initial Post and Added what You'd Like to have added Instead of Posting Multiple Times?
> May Convey the (Wrong???) Impression that You are Interested in Increasing Your post Count.


Now that's a valid point !
Sorry about that !   
But the problem was that just when i happened to get the name of the software that i wanted to request, what i did was opened the thread, and use the quick reply section (just to save time)
BUT...I promise...It won't happen again (unless I'm in a real HURRY)


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jun 11, 2005)

*virus romoval tools and updates*

hi digit team,

   thanks for the great stuff of the aneversery issue. it is kool and the softwares provided are very good. but why u included that bad old game of microsoft. instead of that u would have included movies like previous year like ice age.

  however from last few months you are not including any virusdefs and updates. why? cant u know the virusdefs site or i suggest u or there is no space in the dvd to provide?

  please inlcude them from the next month.


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jun 11, 2005)

rajkumar_personal said:
			
		

> Many...Many...Many and I do mean M-A-N-Y wallpapers of 1024 X 768 resolution (the resolution maximum of us use on our desktops)



but y u always include pics of female celeb.
U cud always include pics of brad or john.
Hope u'l do it this time


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 11, 2005)

Total Uninstall
System Mechanic Professional v5.0a
Advanced JPEG Compressor v4.6
Likno Web Button Maker v1.2.0.100
IconCool Studio
CD Bank Cataloguer
CD/DVD Menu Creation Softwares &/Or Tuts
GIF animation software and editor


----------



## rohandhruva (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi,

Again,

We _WANT_ *Fedora Core 4 *

This time in a different color, to emphasize my point.
Are we gonna get it or no /?

Rohan.


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jun 11, 2005)

rohandhruva said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Again,
> 
> ...



They already gave us.
Oops rthat was the 3rd


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jun 12, 2005)

*When will digit listen to this ones.
Will they provide on july or aug DVD*

1) Digit should give the digit archive on cd or dvd 
or make a application and put archive there 
I mean to search for sofwares on Cds and Dvds. 

2) I also want demo for Need for speed 1 dont want Nfs 2. it was there in previous digit dvd. 

So that atleast people who are having old pc can ran the previous version 
I have pc that cant run Nfs 2 . 
thanks


----------



## hpotter606 (Jun 12, 2005)

Any games(good) that dont require a graphics card with pixel shaders!!!


----------



## elumalai (Jun 12, 2005)

pls give some playable games for my old intel810 Pc.  

And, yes include mysql 5..

pls pls do it... bcos it now supports the Stored Procedures whereas the previous versions do not...
It wil be a active replacement for oracle, microsoft sql server etc...


----------



## jatinkompelli (Jun 12, 2005)

plz include updates of *NORTON ANTIVIRUS *  
 and also many wallpaper


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 13, 2005)

jatinkompelli said:
			
		

> plz include updates of *NORTON ANTIVIRUS *



YEAH...
Please include all the NAV2005 updates which arrived after the launch of NAV 2005 !

Also...
You can include the trial versions of all the Symantec Softwares like * Norton Internet Security* and * Norton Systemworks and Norton Personal Firewall *

You can also include the CS2 Editions of  all the Adobe Products !!


----------



## rohandhruva (Jun 14, 2005)

I am saying again, and will do so, until i get a response --

We _WANT_ *FEDORA CORE 4*

Digit, are you listening ?

Rohan.


----------



## cool_techie (Jun 14, 2005)

please include some xml editors


----------



## navneeth_snr (Jun 15, 2005)

SUSE LINUX Professional 9.3 Live DVD version 

*www.novell.com/products/linuxprofessional/downloads/ftp/live_eval_int.html


----------



## busyanuj (Jun 15, 2005)

Windows 2003 Service Pack 1

and Solaris 10 (if possible).


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 15, 2005)

KNOPPIX v3.7 (I think it is the latest one)


----------



## kalpik (Jun 15, 2005)

rohandhruva said:
			
		

> I am saying again, and will do so, until i get a response --
> 
> We _WANT_ *FEDORA CORE 4*
> 
> ...



I second for Fedora Core 4!!!


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jun 15, 2005)

*fedora*

we want fedora core 4,

yes digit we want fedora core 4


----------



## coolblue (Jun 15, 2005)

YES I AGREE 

WE WANT FEDORA CORE 4 PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ!


----------



## khandu (Jun 15, 2005)

yeah pzl get the fedora core DVD ISO and also for x64 edition.. cause many ppl own an AMD machine now..


----------



## medigit (Jun 15, 2005)

me too for FC4


----------



## naveenchandran (Jun 15, 2005)

Fedora Core 4 and

Fedora Core 4 and

Fedora Core 4 and

Fedora Core 4 and

Fedora Core 4 and

Fedora Core 4


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 15, 2005)

abe, how many of U even use linux properly, we want FC4 we want FC4, 98% just install it, see it & then remove it as no driver support, Digit better give something else usefull, like some tutorials for Flash or Flash MX 2004 insted of another Linux, U have already given a lot of linux distros

My requirment
*www.free-codecs.com/download/DivX6.htm
divX Create bundle


----------



## khandu (Jun 15, 2005)

dude..

dont discourage ppl.. if u dont use.. dosent mean no 1 else does.. ok.. just give ur own demand.. and Ssshhhh...


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 16, 2005)

Everyone wants FEDORA Core 4 !!!

But one question...
Is FC4 better than RHL9 (Red Hat Linux 9) ?
If yes, then How and Why ?


----------



## guhapriyan (Jun 16, 2005)

*Want Fedora DVD Bootable*

Hi,
     Fedora Core 3 has DVD bootable linux distributions which includes everuthing (documentation, source code,..). But you've already provides Fedora core 3 as iso images on a DVD. I want their next version from Digit in a DVD bootable format. Is is possible?


----------



## shri (Jun 16, 2005)

What's the use of all this shouting and demanding...........

Does digit listen to this?

Hey, can anyone of the TEAM DIIGT member clarify their stand on this?


----------



## Incinerator (Jun 16, 2005)

I would love to see this 52 MB Quake 4 movie in next issue.

Here's the link : 


```
*files.filefront.com/Quake_4_E3_2005_Movie/;3853788;/fileinfo.html
```


----------



## lywyre (Jun 16, 2005)

busyanuj said:
			
		

> Windows 2003 Service Pack 1
> 
> and Solaris 10 (if possible).




I shall burn it for you, just send me the blank CDs. You can also download it from Sun website for free. Only you need to register. Digit is not going to given Solaris 10 any time in the near future, becuase Sun Licence Agreement does not allow it. I downloaded it from the net and it took more than a month for all the 4 cds. I know the agony of waiting and for such good software, it is worth waiting. I would be more than pleased to share what I have got. 

Though I finished downloading S10 more than a month ago, I am yet to install it. I am not sure whether all the four CDs work or not. And also, I should mention that Solaris was not written for x86 systems, so don't expect very good support for hardware devices.

p.s. Just make sure u register with and accept the licence terms with Sun.


----------



## sailo (Jun 16, 2005)

* FEDORA CORE 4*
Iview media pro....
Adobe CS2


----------



## kalpik (Jun 16, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> yeah pzl get the fedora core DVD ISO and also for x64 edition.. cause many ppl own an AMD machine now..



Ya please include the 64 bit edition too! And if its on DVD, its better!


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 16, 2005)

Sorry people we could not include Fedora Core 4 this time, but we'll insure its there on the August Issue. However some real nice goodies are there on July Issue, which would be posted soon in the relevant thread.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 16, 2005)

* Windows XP x64 !!!!

Digit Archive pdf

Norton Update

Norton Ghost.....ISO
*

plz... include these this time


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Jun 17, 2005)

I add:
Luit Linux at luitlinux.sarovar.org, the installable Damn Small Linux.
I remove Xandros 3, it was given by Chip


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 17, 2005)

WinDVD 7 & if released PowerDVD 7 

*www.free-codecs.com/download/WinDVD_Platinum.htm


----------



## sailo (Jun 17, 2005)

*1.Fedora core 4
2.nero linux 2.0.0.1
3.nero photoshow elite
4.Iview media pro*


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 19, 2005)

Please put the Painkiller 1.6.1 patch in the July DVD and the Painkiller 1.6.2 and 1.6.4 patches in the August DVD (this post was also made at the August DVD by demand thread)

Thank you very much.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 19, 2005)

Also, could you include the latest Nero 6 updates in the July DVD?


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello, 
    I humbly request the following Authoring software Collection.

01.  *Ulead DVD Movie factory 4*
02.  *Ulead CD& DVD Picture Show 3*
03.  *Ulead DVD workshop 2*
04.  *Nero Vision Express Template package I & II*
05.  *Nero Photoshow Elite 1.01*
06.  *Nero 6 Update packages*
07.  *Able Photo Slide Show*
08.  *1st Photo To DVD Slideshow Burner*
09.  *Photodex Proshow Gold 2.5*
10.  *Roxio Easy Media Creator 7.5*
11.  *Microsoft Photo Story free*
12.  *Video Edit Magic*
13.  *Photo2VCD Professional*
14.  *Ulead Photo Express 4.0*
15.  *SlideShow pro*


Dont feel horrible   
All the above are very selective softwares.  
Among them the 8_th_ one is the most important. 8) 
I request you to give all these in one Special catogory.

Thank you for reading this


----------



## saROMan (Jun 25, 2005)

Hmm my Vote for Shell Packs...will take lot of time to d/l Setup's and Themes for these Packs......Wont take More than 200+ MB (My Guess)

StyleXP
Aston
Talisman
WindowsBlinds
EvilDesk
Black Box
Litestep
FluxBox
DarkStep
GeoShell
SawFish


----------



## ironcross77 (Jun 29, 2005)

All mozilla products like firefox,thunderbird...and all their plugins and addons.

All free php,perl and cgi scripts

Freewares

 602LAN SUITE 2004.0.05.0623
EVEREST Home Edition 2.01.369 Public Beta 
IAB Studio Enterprise Edition 3.6 
  River Past Wave@MP3 2.2 (New)  
  HijackThis 1.99.1  
Microsoft AntiSpyware 1.0.613 Beta 
  Developer's Assistant 1.3  
Miranda IM 0.4.0.1 
  Ares Galaxy FasterDownload 2.2  
  DirectX SDK 9.0c Update - June 2005  
  dBpowerAmp Music Converter 10.0 (last freeware version) with all plugins
  Avatar Sizer 1.0.0.9


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 9, 2005)

would love to get some softwares for desktop dressing and such. Thanks. 

+ wallpapers in resolutions of 1600x1200 and above. Very hard to find such wallpapers.


----------



## medigit (Jul 9, 2005)

JACKKNIFE PLZ GIVE PAST 1 YEAR DIGIT IN PDF format.PLZZZ


----------



## netarget (Jul 9, 2005)

guys,
we cant deny the usefullness of the Q&A in every month's digit. 
1] Why not a Q&A section in the DVD?
2] Why not an archive all the Q&A of previous issues in the DVD?

and, earlier digit cds used to have a section called 'DIGIT ARCHIVE' which helped me a lot to find out those particular software i was looking for. 

3]Why not that be resurrected to life in the upcomming cd's or dvds.


----------

